# Detailer's Domain: Ford Mustang GT - Correction



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

This car came from a local client that just bought his Mustang off lease. Its been washed but hasn't been detailed since he bought it.
The car was in great shape less some swirls. We were able to get back up to standards with Meg's D300 and Wolf's Shine and Seal.

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meguiar's DA300
- Wolf's Shine and Seal 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meguiar's Microfiber DA Compound D300
Wolf's Shine and Seal
Sonax Tire Gel
Optimum Metal Polish
Sonax Glass Cleaner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before









































Prep

























Iron Cut









Rinse

























Here is how the paint looked after it was prepped

































After D300 and Wolf's

















































Final Touches - 
Before Mirrors









After Black Wow









Afters


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

As a lover of Mustangs i really admire what you did on this one, good job :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

lovely job as always:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hot hot hot !!!!!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning


Brian


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work mate.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice flake pop in some pics, great job


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice work Phil.
Simon


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work!:thumb:

You get to detail some stunning motors!


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Great work, pics show a big improvement :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning got a love the car 2.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job there Phil :thumb:

Mario


----------

